# Jungle Pam Hardy...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Read an interview somewhere with Pam, where she stated... *...I'm proud
to be involved with the Auto World _Legends of the Quarter Mile_ set...*

Pretty dang cool... She was an enormous part of the Jungle Jim shows,
if not *THE* show... You can never forget her...


















.
A Great Tribute Video...

*~ Jungle Jim & Jungle Pam - Drag Racing Legends ~*

John
.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

All eyes were on Pam.......All day. Men and Women and every little Boy in the stands was ahhhhhhh struck.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Are those front tires touching the track?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Are those front tires touching the track?


They are raised slightly for dramatic effect... Not so dramatic, huh?...

John
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RjAFX said:


> All eyes were on Pam.......All day. Men and Women and every little Boy in the stands was ahhhhhhh struck.





Dushkwoneshe said:


> They are raised slightly for dramatic effect... Not so dramatic, huh?...
> 
> John
> .


 ..., in the stands ... I am thinking something else was raised for dramatic effect
awestruck


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

As well as in the pits AL.....


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Jim and Pam met when she was a HS Senior in '72... After Graduation,
she decided to forego college and went on the road with him... Much
to her parents dismay... 

They were together for 3 or 4 years, but I don't think they were a
*couple* when Jim was killed in '77... The Match-Race circuit had
to have been a rough, but exciting, life for a young girl...

She & Jim made the world a better place for all the fans...

.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Pam Hardy was indeed ba looker back thew.th is how she looks today.I showed someone and they said she doesnt look the same.I had to tell himneither did he or I. Tom Stumpf


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

She still looks good to me.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

WHAT? 

No authorized Jungle Pam "action figure" to help me get staged?

Sheesh...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Pam Hardy mini action figure...*



Bill Hall said:


> WHAT?
> 
> No authorized Jungle Pam "action figure" to help me get staged?
> 
> Sheesh...


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Very, very cool, Ralph...

John
.


----------

